# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Je me présente

## Ugatza

Bonjour à tou(te)s,
J'ai été attiré vers ce forum par un lien posté sur un blog bien connu chez les protecteurs des grands prédateurs (Ours, Loup, Lynx).
Je suis nettement plus engagé dans le combat écologiste (et non environnementaliste, c'est à dire anthropocentrique) que dans ce qu'il est convenu d'appeler la protection animale.
Mais je n'oppose pas l'écologie à cette dernière : elles ont beaucoup à voir l'une avec l'autre (elles ont en commun une valeur, le respect de la vie de "qui n'est pas nous").

Or, la plupart du temps les militants des deux causes s'ignorent et ne se rejoignent que ponctuellement, sans doute à cause de stéréotypes (la mémère à son chien-chien, ou pire, la groupie de Brigitte Bardot condamnée pour propos "racistes" et de l'autre côté l'ayatollah vert carnivore, seulement préoccupé d'espèces).

Il existe évidemment des problèmes réels qui mènent à s'opposer.
J'ai longtemps eu des chats (un(e) à la fois)  sous mon toit et...dans mon jardin et ses alentours.
Plus maintenant, bien que je les aime profondément (compagnons d'enfance).

Les chats domestiques sont des millions en France: il s'avère que l'impact de leur prédation sur les petits passereaux est une (pas la première, certes) des causes de l'effondrement de leurs populations.
Et j'observe tous les hivers comme les chats de mes voisins sont attirés par le nourrissage hivernal (pendant les périodes de gelée) des oiseaux des jardins.
Je retrouve régulièrement des traces de capture et j'observe directement leurs approches (que je dissuade sans violence).
Voilà un problème réel où les différences de démarche peuvent conduire à s'opposer..ponctuellement.
D'autres permettent au contraire de se rejoindre: l'opposition à la chasse, à la corrida, à l'élevage.

Sur ce dernier point, je suis bien plus radical (et proche des végétariens) que la plupart des écologistes.
Je précise que par écologiste, je n'entends pas EELV (Bové un écologiste? ), ou signataires amnésiques du Pacte écologique de Nicolas Hulot (PS, LR-UMP, centristes).
Je suis radicalement opposé à la démarche de cohabitation élevage/GP adoptée par la plupart des associations de protecteurs (notamment FIEP, FERUS, WWF, FNE, etc).
Cette démarche a échoué (d'abord en Haut Béarn pour l'Ours) et est en train d'échouer partout ailleurs ,notamment avec la reprise de la chasse au Loup (sous couvert de gestion).
Or, ces associations refusent de le reconnaître et s'obstinent à maintenir cette orientation qui conduit (je cite FERUS) à "défendre les intérêts particuliers" des éleveurs.
Après 40 ans de pratique, nous devrions admettre que ceux-ci sont des ennemis absolus de toute la faune sauvage de montagne (y compris les vautours).

Moi, je refuse toute forme de cohabitation, c'est à dire qu'entre les éleveurs et la faune (chantage imposé par l'obscurantisme et les intérêts économiques des éleveurs), je choisis désormais... la faune et je réclame la fin de toute forme d'aide à cette activité nuisible à tout point de vue.

Autre singularité : je pense que l'établissement de relations non violentes avec les animaux (sauvages et domestiques) passe par un changement radical, non pas *du* système économique et politique, mais *de* système.

Je ne réduis pas l'enjeu à une simple opposition de valeurs morales avec les tortionnaires et les tueurs.
Ce genre de polémiques ne m'attire pas (ça fait trop longtemps que je les lis).

Je préfère discuter des réponses à la question "Que faire?" à partir des faits.
Ca provoque parfois du dérangement et des réactions violentes (polémiques);
J'ai pour principe de répondre courtoisement et respectueusement, mais bien toujours de répondre sauf aux provocations évidentes ou aux insultes.
Bien que je n'aie pas beaucoup lu ce forum, je pense qu'ici aussi, il y a des chasseurs, des éleveurs, des afficionados et des consuméristes "de bon sens" qui viennent faire des raids.
Mais peut-être également que je vais déranger ceux qui ne voient pas l'intérêt d'aller au-delà de l'expression de la compassion ou de la "simple" affirmation de valeurs.

J'ai presque 61 ans et je suis (encore) enseignant du primaire, et je suis passionné par la photo (animalière) et le naturalisme.

----------


## mer064

Bienvenu Ugatza

Je suis, en partie, d'accord avec toi, j'ai bien connu la lutte contre le tunnel du Somport (je ne vais pas m'étendre sur cette période où je militais activement pour la protection de la vallée d'Aspe) 

C'est vrai que les "grandes" associations ont commis l'erreur de vouloir associer éleveurs/chasseurs à la protection de la faune et de la flore, mais il aurait fallu que les différents gouvernements prennent des décisions drastiques.

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours été contre la réintroduction d'ours slovènes, il était déjà trop tard, il aurait fallu agir bien avant en protégeant bec et ongles l'ours brun des Pyrénées.

Je pense que pour le loup c'est exactement pareil, on protège "mais", toujours ce "mais" qui mène à tous les excès (comme le droit d'en tuer quelques uns)

----------


## Ugatza

Merci.
Ca nous fait un point commun.
Moi aussi, j'ai participé à la lutte contre le tunnel du Somport.
Les ours slovènes?
Il y aurait beaucoup à dire.
Sans eux, il n'y aurait plus qu'un seul ours (et encore, car c'est un descendant d'un ours slovène qui arriva en Haut Béarn par l'Est, provoquant la fuite en sens inverse de Papillon) dans les Pyrénées.
Mais à mon avis, cette opération fut le résultat d'un honteux marchandage en 1996.
D'un côté, on lâchait 3 ours slovènes dans les Pyrénées Centrales où l'espèce avait disparu: un os à ronger aux protecteurs.
De l'autre, en Haut Béarn, l'Etat abandonnait le dossier de la protection aux "acteurs locaux" en créant l'IPHB (Institution Patrimoniale du Haut Béarn) et en leur donnant sans obligation de résultats, de l'argent public pour "protéger" l'Ours et ..."développer" les trois vallées.
Devinez à quoi a surtout servi l'argent?
L'IPHB, le WWF et la SEPANSO ont accepté de siéger, malgré la poursuite de la disparition de l'Ours dans le domaine de responsabilité de l'IPHB.
Pire: la mort de Cannelle, abattue "accidentellement" lors d'une battue au sanglier organisée par des chasseurs qui savaient que l'ourse était présente n'a pas suffi à leur ouvrir les yeux.
Il faudra la menace de Nelly Olin, ministre, de suspendre le financement par l'Etat de l'IPHB, pour que ces associations claquent enfin la porte.

Ceci étant dit, les ours slovènes sont là et représentent l'avenir de l'espèce dans les Pyrénées.
Il faut donc les défendre...sans suivre et s'en remettre aveuglément aux associations de protection qui ont fait un très mauvais choix depuis (en poursuivant la démarche de cohabitation et d'aide aux éleveurs) et qui refusent obstinément de faire le bilan.

Cordialement.

----------


## mer064

On est bien d'accord Ugatza

----------


## armandine

Bonjour et bienvenu sur ce site
Ici, on est plutôt dans le "combat terre à terre". Les chats agonisants dans la rue dont tout le monde se fout, ceux qui attendent des années dans les associations ou les refuges avant de trouver un foyer.......les chiens errants qui se font percutés par toutes les voitures qui klaxonnent dessus, les lapins, les cochons d'inde largués dans la nature, les poissons rouges que l'on veut jeter dans les toilettes parce qu'ils ne sont pas intéressants, les chevaux qui vont partir à l'abattoir..........
Personnellement, je ne peux rien faire pour les ours ou pour les loups. A part signer des pétitions. Ce n'est malheureusement pas de mon ressort mais aux mains d'humains plus ou moins incompétents (il n'y a qu'à voir le cas de Mme ROYAL). 
Mais pour les chats, les chiens, les cochons d'inde, les poissons, je peux intervenir, leur apporter de l'aide, les soulager de leurs souffrance, les enlever à leur détresse, leur offrir un foyer aimant, qui saura les respecter et les soigner, leur offrir un aquarium digne de ce nom.......... Et il y a tellement de détresse pour tous ces animaux que cela vaut la peine de maintenir un combat permanent.

----------


## Ugatza

Merci pour votre accueil.
Je comprends et je respecte.
Je n'attends d'ailleurs pas ici de démarche différente de la vôtre. Du moins en nombre.
Je n'oppose pas le "terre à terre", qu'il m'arrive de pratiquer chaque fois que l'occasion s'en présente au plus théorique et lointain (?) combat pour la préservation des espèces.
Même les moineaux disparaissent.
Sont-ils plus loin de nous que les chats ou les chiens?
Mais je ne peux reprendre à mon compte l'idée d'accueillir chez moi des animaux maltraités ou abandonnés.
Tous sont carnivores et il faut bien les nourrir.
Comment et avec quoi?
Considérez de votre côté que le jour où il n'y aura plus d'ours, de loups, de tigres ou de damiers de la succise, ce sera définitif et irrémédiable.
Je ne demande pas plus.

----------


## armandine

Malheureusement oui, sans compter les ours polaires qui seront les victimes du réchauffement climatique à plus ou moins court therme et d'autres grands mammifères qui comme le tigre sont braconnés pour leur soit disant pouvoirs aphrodisiaques...... Et le commerce de l'ivoire ne s'arrête pas également. Mais que faire contre tout cela. Je voudrais juste avoir plusieurs vies pour, par exemple, devenir une guerrière anti braconniers et ainsi défendre ses merveilleux animaux. Mais par contre, il est radicalement impossible de changer la mentalité de ces monstrueux miliardaires pour qui une sculpture en ivoire a plus de prix que la vie d'un éléphant, qui chassent les lions et exhibent leurs trophées, impossible de changer la mentalité de tous ces humains débiles qui croient à la poudre de perlin pin pin pour accroitre leurs performances sexuelles. On n'est pas même pas capable d'avoir en France un ministre de l'écologie qui défend les animaux et respecte les espèces réintroduites........ Alors moi, sur tout cela, je me sens complètement impuissante.......même si je suis totalement révoltée.

----------

